

Ask HN: What do other HN'ers do outside of computers/programming? - idleworx

I think a lot of us spend inordinate amounts of time hunching over the computer/coding/hacking away/building the next Facebook etc... but I'm wondering if there other HN'ers out there who have pursued other areas of expertise that have nothing whatsoever to do with computers/programming.<p>Either as a hobby, pure personal interest or the desire to add an additional skill.<p>I'd love to hear your experiences with something like this (eg. what drove you to it, were you happy you chose it, and did you achieve success with it -and by success I mean any definition of success you want to attribute to it, tangible or intangible)
======
duiker101
I love to do sports, they are a great way to keep the mind out of everything.
It really creates a barrier that blocks out everything. In the last year I
have been training Kickboxing, and there for real, if you are not focused you
will hurt yourself. I also really like gymnastics and tennis. I like
gymnastics because there is really a proper way to do everything and is quite
rigid with the rules.

Other than that not much, I tried playing guitar... got bored pretty quickly.
I used to draw, a long time ago. I'm not an artist.

I like reading fantasy books. The Malazan Book of the Fallen.

